
The FBI Used Classified Hacking Tools in Ordinary Criminal Investigations - CiPHPerCoder
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xdxg9/fbi-hacking-investigations-classified-remote-operations-unit
======
anoncoward778
and? they're the FBI what do you expect? it's there job. unless they did
something illegal...move along.

------
dfsegoat
Our tax dollars at work?

------
wpdev_63
_cough cough_

